# Baker21 vs Bentley Turbo R......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your well........:wave:

I am still being very slack on the write ups of late and this is mainly due to a lack fo time on my behalf to get them done, nevertheless I like to keep up to date ensuring that the detail write up shows the owner what I have been up to during the day on their motor........:thumb:

With that in mind this brings me to the Bentley Turbo R, which needed some TLC for it to be put up for sale and after returning from the local Bentley Dealer it has seen some money spent on it for servicing and I was asked to breathe some life back into the car.........:detailer:

The car from the outset looked in good shape and here it was on arrival:



































































As you can see it is just suffering from the usual polish residue, years of lacquer fade and shiny leather on the inside so with a large motor to get around during the day I had to get cracking.........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

First up I decided to see just how big the boot was and as you can see I am pretty confident you could sleep in this thing no problem at all:





Now onto the detail and first up was the wheels, they were all in great condition and just needed a clean:



Megs APC applied and aggitated:



Next up I decided to go around the shuts on the car and the engine bay with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:



The car was then rinsed:



Then snow foamed:



I then washed the car using the 2BM and a dooka Woolie Wash Pad:





This was then rinsed and I then clayed the car with some Elite Fine Poly Clay and some Megs Last Touch for lube:



Another rinse then saw me dry the car with an Uber Drying Towel.

I then decided to seal the wheels with some CG Jetseal 109:



After:



Then it was time to tape up some panels and take some readings of what I had to play with:





As you can see some areas of the car had seen some fresh paint but on a car this old I think it's to be expected.

There were some strange marks in the lacquer but after a quick buzz over with the Makita, 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and some Megs 205 they were gone - Before:





After:





While I was machining the wing I decided to clean and dry out the indicators - Before:



After:



As always at this detail location Blaze always wants me to throw the ball for him:





Meanwhile Rocky is just keeping look out:



I then began to make progress along the passenger side of the Bentley:















Hopefully you can see some improvement made to the depth of the paint and as there was a lot to get around on the car this was purely to knock back the fine wash marring that had been inflicted over the years.

As you can see a lot of tape was also used:



After attending to the paintwork it was time to use some Megs 105 by hand on the metal work - Before:













After:













I also attended to the Exhausts with some Autosol - Before:



After:



I then sealed the paintwork with some FK 1000P:



The wheel arches were dressed with some Megs Hyper Dressing:



The engine bay was dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant:



All the glass inside and out was cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner:



I then used George to vac all the interior and then spent some time cleaning all the leather with some Megs APC and a Megs Interior Brush.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*













































































Massive thanks go to Phil and family for the drinks and food during the day and this was a tough one but I think the final shots show some added depth to what is a great condition Bentley Turbo R.........:thumb:

Comments welcome as always......


----------



## Torkild (May 12, 2012)

Smooooth work, and a lovely car. Cred all the way... :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work buddy. You bored in the USA ..


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice work! What's up with the carpet? It's so wavy?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Jeez, that looks like it should be in dry-dock! Amazing stuff as usual... :wave:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Nice work Simon as always - looking good! :wave:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work and a classy motor.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Great work. How do you get a chance to take so many pictures? lol I end up forgetting.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a fantastic result, thank-you.

John Tht.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great reflections. Top job all round :thumb:


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Really thorough and entertaining post showing superb results , cheers :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The land yacht turned out alright!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

What a car man, what a car! And what nice result too!

Must be quite rare to get a car with (relatively) clean wheels and dressed tyres huh?


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Niicccccceee..... :argie:

Big old barge that fella, but, top job and a very nice big old barge all the same! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

British Establishment!!! Nice work buddy.:thumb:


----------



## maigrait (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice tape player...

Oh and good result


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work, it looks a belter 

Uprated sound system too by the looks of it, not often you see that in an old Bentley


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweet car, great work too, glowing, even on a dull day!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic looking car. Very nice work as well, had your work cut out doing a big un like that.

Cleaned up very nicely though and a lovely colour to work with.

Always a pleasure to read your work. Looking forward to the next one no matter how long it takes.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> Nice work buddy. You bored in the USA ..


:lol:

More like I kept waking up so early that I needed something to do!!

:wave:



Wout_RS said:


> Nice work! What's up with the carpet? It's so wavy?


It's just where they have been pushed up under the seats and needed to be straightened out a little :thumb:



MEH4N said:


> Great work. How do you get a chance to take so many pictures? lol I end up forgetting.


I just take them as a I go along, granted I forgot the odd one here and there myself but generally you just get into the habit of doing it :thumb:



Guru said:


> What a car man, what a car! And what nice result too!
> 
> Must be quite rare to get a car with (relatively) clean wheels and dressed tyres huh?


It is unusual to turn up to a detail with the car in this sort of condition and maybe it doesn't make the after's seem like that much of a turn around but it's nice to feel like the car is looked after before you begin the detail :thumb:



Soul Hudson said:


> Fantastic looking car. Very nice work as well, had your work cut out doing a big un like that.
> 
> Cleaned up very nicely though and a lovely colour to work with.
> 
> Always a pleasure to read your work. Looking forward to the next one no matter how long it takes.


Many thanks and I have a few more in the pipeline when I can get some time to write them up :wave:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Si:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great now mate.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice !!!:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, looks very nice :thumb:.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow great work.


----------

